# Anyone built Addars Jaws kits?



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I've seen a few photo's of them and they look a bit goofy but I was wondering if it's worth trying to get them at some point in the future, or are they pretty bad?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I built the scene in a bottle kit (shark cage) years ago.
It's a simple kit but I enjoyed it....

Chris.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

One thing I noticed about the bottle kit is the shark looks like it's got a whale's tail. The other one looks ok but it looks more like a tiger or bull shark than a Great white.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

When I was about 12 I got this one where the head of the Shark was popping out of the water. The background had an embossed chief Brodey clinging to the boat mast. The 
Brodey figure as I recall wasn't well detailed - kinda buttery. The waves on the water were my first attempt at dry brushing - that much I recall. Also if I remember correctly the shark head came in 8 pieces: The two head halves (they went a little past the gills) and the Dorsal was showing. Anatomically the Dorsal was too close to the front. There ware the top and bottom mouth pallets and 2 rows of teeth for each pallet. Being not too skilled at the time, after fitting all the pieces together there was a good size gap on the shark's underside. I remember twisting up a piece of toilet paper or paper towel or something then wedging it into the gap. Then painted over top of it. Needless to say it didn't come out too good. All in all not a bad kit but nothing I'd spend a lot of money on.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I had both kits way back when. If you're a _Jaws_ fanatic like I am, they're nice to have in the collection; if you're looking for quality, highly detailed kits, pass on these unless you can get them at a reasonable price.

"Super Scenes" a.k.a. "Scene in a Bottle" - Pretty much what it says. Simple kit--three-piece diver figure, six-piece cage, eight pieces that vaguely look like a shark with a whale's tail, green-tinted front and back halves of a bottle, a cork, and a backdrop that you cut out from the back of the box and insert into the back of the bottle.

"Final Battle" - Intended to depict the final showdown between Brody and the shark, it makes no sense because the shark is facing _away_ from Brody. IIRC, you get the two halves of the shark head, upper and lower inner mouth pieces, four rows of upper and lower teeth (two of each), base, backdrop and a nameplate. The shark head kinda resembles the one on the poster, but doesn't look like "Bruce". As Jimmy B mentioned, the sculpt on the backdrop is soft and basic--no resemblance to Brody (Roy Scheider) whatsoever; a skilled painter could probably make it look pretty good.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The bottles are left over from the old 1950s Gowland and Gowland plastic ship in a bottle kits, which I think Addar also reissued.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Not to go off topic but if you really want a nice Jaws prepaint...look at this...(WARNING...a bit graffic)
http://www.spawn.com/toys/media.aspx?product_id=1707&type=photo&file=mm4_jaws_photo_02_dl.jpg

That looks too cool to have on the display!

MMM


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I sold a sealed Addar Jaws head figure kit, for 234.00 usd.They are very rare.
Also sold a sealed Addar ape on horse for 695.00 usd.
I was shocked.
I paid 50.00 for the Jaws and 90.00 for the ape on horse from the Chiller Show in 1990-1991.
The jaws kit is very toy like.
Randy


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They arent goin for that now... one Jaws on ebay with no bids at $25 and a MIB Buy it now for $60. I sold some Addar bottle kits recently. Went for $25 or so for the World War I battle.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

buzzconroy said:


> I sold a sealed Addar Jaws head figure kit, for 234.00 usd.They are very rare.
> Also sold a sealed Addar ape on horse for 695.00 usd.
> I was shocked.
> I paid 50.00 for the Jaws and 90.00 for the ape on horse from the Chiller Show in 1990-1991.
> ...




Phew....you must have had a lucky day there. I've never seen the Jaws kits go for even close to that.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Not to go off topic but if you really want a nice Jaws prepaint...look at this...(WARNING...a bit graffic)
> http://www.spawn.com/toys/media.aspx?product_id=1707&type=photo&file=mm4_jaws_photo_02_dl.jpg
> 
> That looks too cool to have on the display!
> ...




Yes, those look cool. And Mcfarlane did a poster scene with the shark about to attack the woman aswell.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

djnick66 said:


> They arent goin for that now... one Jaws on ebay with no bids at $25 and a MIB Buy it now for $60. I sold some Addar bottle kits recently. Went for $25 or so for the World War I battle.


I am not talking about the bottle kits.I am talking about the rare Jaws figure kit, and the soldier on stallion
STILL GOES FOR ALOT OF MONEY SEALED, ITS VERY RARE.

Randy


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

It`s cartoony.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

One of the better Jaws kits, IMO, was called Brody's Last Stand:










Produced by Resin Realities, it's long out of production. A mixed-media kit (resin, wood, and twine), the likeness to Roy Scheider is nearly perfect. As you can see, the shark is a bit off, but the shark alone is about the size of a soda can. These occasionally pop up on Evilbay, but they're getting harder to find. And no, that's not my build-up.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> One of the better Jaws kits, IMO, was called Brody's Last Stand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They probably wanted to keep Brody at a decent scale. I likey! I want one!
RIP Roy ......


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Brian - there was a Brody kit on Ebay just a few months ago in the UK..same as above..if i remember it sold for around £90!!... still looks like one of the better Jaws sculpts!..maybee you could do a kit bash and get more or less the same results!!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Zombie_61 said:


> One of the better Jaws kits, IMO, was called Brody's Last Stand:


Nice-looking kit, thanks for showing the photos - it looks like they've rewritten the ending of the film for this kit, with Brody losing the battle...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Nice-looking kit, thanks for showing the photos - it looks like they've rewritten the ending of the film for this kit, with Brody losing the battle...


You're welcome. Actually, it's taken from this scene...










...near the end of the film when Brody is trapped on the crow's nest of the sinking Orca jabbing at the shark with the pike/harpoon.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, I recognise the scene, but it looked like Brody didn't have the rifle in the kit photos, and I thought that must mean he was toast!
What the movie photo shows is that the shark in the kit just needed more evil-looking eyes and a blunter nose to look the same as the movie.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

If you look closely at the kit photos, you'll see Brody has the rifle slung across his back. And, yeah, the shark's snout (at least) needs a little modifying to look more like Bruce. I haven't started on mine yet, but that's one of the things I'm planning to do when I finally get around to it.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Brody looks good but I'm not so sure about the shark.


----------

